# Bulk deposits to RCI ?



## ching (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking to book a 1 bedroom for any DVC Orlando in April 2014.  Would anyone know when the bulk deposits might happen for availability for late April 2014?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## slum808 (Jun 15, 2013)

Normally its about 6 months prior.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 15, 2013)

The earliest they can deposit is 11 months out.  However, that's not likely.  It seems that a fair number get deposited between 7 and 6 months out.  Not many more once you're within 5 months.

If you know your preferred dates, get your ongoing search started as soon as possible.  You may always modify it later.  But having the earliest start date for the search will increase your chances of success!


----------



## raising (Jul 21, 2013)

*rci*

Disney resorts are only deposited in bulk?


----------



## raising (Jul 21, 2013)

We Booked for June 2013 December 2012
Booked November 2012 in July 2012.
November 2011 booked May 2012.
I have seen them 4-7 months out.


----------



## stanleyu (Jul 21, 2013)

raising said:


> Disney resorts are only deposited in bulk?



Sometimes in bulk; other times they dribble in.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jul 31, 2013)

We've booked DVC 5 times and it's always been 6-7 months out when we've seen them and/or gotten ongoing search matches, and it's always been as part of a bulk deposit (at least 10-15 units available for the same month even after ongoing search matches).  Note, non-home reservations open up for DVC members right at 7 months, which typically high demand resorts/units go immediately, so it seems DVC knows this and waits to see what inventory will be excess before releasing them.  You'll see inventory pop back up for several days as ongoing searches are released or expire after 2 business days.  I've also seen waves of new inventory between 7 and 6 months out.  To maximize your likelihood of getting a match, search for all resort IDS, room sizes, and checkin dates possible (note you can have multiple date ranges in a single ongoing search, and room sizes are minimums so just specify the smallest room you are willing to accept).  You can always release or narrow your search once a bulk deposit occurs (which will know when your first match triggers), and due to the churn in inventory I mentioned, you may still get a specific match even after the initial wave.  We've always gotten 1 or 2 bdrms and have gotten VWL, SSR, and AKL (Savannah) in Sept-Oct and BLT and SSR in June.


----------



## 1965 (Aug 2, 2013)

I started a search on July 1,2013 for (1) Bedroom (1) Bathoom at the
DVC Bay Lake towers  or DVC Beach club villas between May 18,2014 to August 10,2014.  I have (99) RCI Points, so I have enough RCI Points.

I think I started early enough based on the advice of others in this thread

one huge question?

should I just try for a Studio at DVC Bay Lake Towers or DVC Beach club villas
to give my RCI  Search a Better chance of success

or
 If I really want a one bedroom or one bathroom at DVC Bay Lake towers or DVC Beach club villas. I should just leave my search at (1) bedroom and (1) bathroom and it has chance of succeeding


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 3, 2013)

1965 said:


> I started a search on July 1,2013 for (1) Bedroom (1) Bathoom at the
> DVC Bay Lake towers  or DVC Beach club villas between May 18,2014 to August 10,2014.  I have (99) RCI Points, so I have enough RCI Points.
> 
> I think I started early enough based on the advice of others in this thread
> ...



Your resort restriction will have a huge impact on your chances. 
There are only a limited number of rooms at those two resorts (see below) then you'll have to hope that (1) Disney makes a deposit at one of these two resorts during your timeframe AND (2) that no one else in the RCI queue gets assigned to it before you.

From the Disboards - http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43063852&postcount=3
- *BCV *- 36 Dedicated Studios - 20 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 78 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 74 Lockoffs - 0 Grand Villas *= 208 VIllas / 282 Max. Available* 
- *BLT* - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 148 Dedicated 2BR villas - 133 Lockoffs - 14 Grand Villas *= 295 Villas / 428 Max. Available*

NOTE: Most of the RCI availability will be at the two largest WDW resorts - Old Key West (531 Villas / 761 Max. Available) and Saratoga Springs (888 Villas / 1320 Max. Available).


----------



## 1965 (Aug 3, 2013)

Raising+ RFC000
did I understand you correctly, you matched with (1) bedroom at the
DVC Bay lake towers, about (6) months out during the month of June


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 3, 2013)

1965 said:


> Raising+ RFC000
> did I understand you correctly, you matched with (1) bedroom at the
> DVC Bay lake towers, about (6) months out during the month of June


Yep, matched 12/7/13 for a 5/31/13-6/7/13 BLT 1 bdrm.  Note, I got upgraded to Lake View I believe with an online check-in preference which you can do 60 days out but I may have requested when I called DVC as well to provide guest names/ages.  Good luck!

FWIW, BLT 1 and 2 bdrm units for 2/8/14 and 2/9/14 were available earlier today, so just over 6 months out.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm a numbers girl but if that's good enough for you then you're good to go. Good Luck


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 4, 2013)

1965, you've got a 3-month range of dates which includes a few weeks before most kids get out of school and you're not requesting a 2BR.  DVC does not seem to offer all that many studio weeks.  Perhaps DVC members prefer to exchange into 1BRs and 2BRs more.  Whether to let your first choice search run for a while into the bulk deposit period or not...? It all depends on your comfort level.

For me, I'd give it a good shot at the first choice search, mainly because you've got a good range of dates and they include some in May, for just a 1BR.  We put a reminder on the calendar, 5 months out from the point at which the exchange is going to get tougher.  At that point, if the preferred search hasn't matched, it's time _for us_ to add more DVC resorts or reduce the unit size or look for a satisfactory back-up plan for that trip (stay on cash, at non-DVC resorts or at other times).  Since nearly all U.S. schools are out for the summer by the 3rd week of June, my personal cutoff for modifying an unmatched search would be the 2nd week of January, just over 5 months out.  That would broaden it in time for possible bulk deposits for the rest of the summer.  But it still gives you a decent chance of getting your preferred resorts and unit size before matching automatically to less preferred resorts or smaller unit size in the early bulk spacebankings for May and June.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 4, 2013)

Many DVC owners book STUDIO units as they require FEWER POINTS. I have gotten/chosen one STUDIO unit on a trade into DVC. I was happy until I walked in and found the paper and plastic as the dishware at BCV. And no washer/dryer (did stumble across them at another resort in the laundry room).

If DVC's goal is to impress, hope for sales conversions OR to get future rentals, a STUDIO unit is not it. Same reason rental car companies' inventory offer fully loaded cars - perceived value, maybe fewer repairs and far fewer complaints.


----------

